# orchid(flower) okay for corn snake/royal python



## haderz

would orchids be okay to grow in a tank with a corn snake and/or a royal python as they would be beautifull in the enclosure with the animals. also what would the beast way to plant the plants be? because im guessing they couldnt just grow in aspen?


----------



## abandonallhope

Not too sure on the toxicity element but you'd need a planted vivarium, with a soil substrate. In my experience Orchids tend to die quickly with too much water - I'd be inclinded to say that when you upped the humidity during shed you'd kill the plant. Might be better off using plastic orchid flowers, in my opinion.


----------



## Crownan

I would have thought that in both cases the environment would be too dry for orchids. Apart from this the plants are delicate and would get trashed my marauding snakes!


----------



## LadySofia

haderz said:


> would orchids be okay to grow in a tank with a corn snake and/or a royal python as they would be beautifull in the enclosure with the animals. also what would the beast way to plant the plants be? because im guessing they couldnt just grow in aspen?


royal python would probably try and climb it *rolls eyes*

id go for fake plants :2thumb:


----------



## abandonallhope

Lol, looks like I was talking out of my rear end a tad there, must of been my general sucky gardening skills that killed the last three orchids.

Found this for you which might shed some more light on the matter.

Contrary to popular belief you don't need a green house to successfully grow Orchids, and they aren't the delicate, hard to grow plants some people think they are. Like other houseplants orchids only have a few basic needs, after all orchids have adapted to survive in most areas as "wild" plants.
Light is the important factor to successfully raise and bloom orchids. You can usually judge how much light an orchid needs by watching the leaves. You want the leaves to be a light grass green. This shows that the plant has as much light as it can stand and is trying to protect itself from burning. If the leaves become very yellow, move the plant to more shade. If the leaves become dark emerald green, move the plant to more light. In order to bloom the plant needs light, but not too much. Natural light in a sunny East or South facing windows is best, they like bright indirect light. Harsh South or West windows may be too bright and hot.
Watering is the important thing to get right, and you shouldn't water them more than once a week. Most orchids in the wild grow on trees or other plants, and they get moisture from the air. An orchid should never be allowed to stand alone in water, you need to let water run or be sprayed over the roots and surrounding moss that is provided with your orchid. If the roots are white, firm, and fleshy with green tips the orchid is healthy. Overwatered orchids have few good roots, and many soggy, mushy, brown, dead ones. Most tolerate being dryer better than staying soggy, so don't over water, but don't let them completely dry out either.
Room temperate in most homes will be acceptable for growing orchids, anywhere between 55F at night and 80F during the day is best. Another thing to remember is that in their native environment nearly all plants are exposed to constant breezes. Orchids are no exceptions. Moving air will help them and cut down on disease problems. A small fan will quickly pay for itself by giving you better growing conditions.
You need to raise the humidity levels around your orchid in order to get the best out of your blooms. Find a tray with gravel, and then put water in the tray and then place the orchid above it. The evaporating water will help the plants thrive in a dry environment, but again, never place orchids in standing water.
Most orchids are epiphytes, they are air plants and won't grow in soil. The roots need to dry slightly between waterings. Your normal garden soil won't allow the roots to dry, so the best material to enable the roots to dry is moss. All our orchids come potted in moss, so you don't have to worry about finding the material.


----------



## sue

A royal python will quickly trash all your efforts and will not appreciate orchids, as said, I would go for fake plants then you will be able to wash the c**p off them more easily too lol!


----------



## treefroglover

Pretty much same as above. I grow orchids in my Poison Dart frog tanks, they are epiphytic plants so like to have a bit of air around their roots (like bark chips), don't really appreciate soil as such. My vivs tend to stay around 85-90 % humidity so they get their moisture that way, but don't know what the snake viv humidity range you would normally have and whether they would be compatible? (I'm mainly a phib person) Hope this helps:blush:


----------



## alexstarx01

haderz said:


> would orchids be okay to grow in a tank with a corn snake and/or a royal python as they would be beautifull in the enclosure with the animals. also what would the beast way to plant the plants be? because im guessing they couldnt just grow in aspen?


 I’ve just put one in with my boy and I’m sure he’s gonna trash it, but yes they are safe in a bioactive set up  If he pummels it too bad, I’ll move it into my corns viv. This isn’t the case for most corns, but mine is much more respectful of her plants than my royal is haha 😂


----------



## ian14

Hmm.
13 year old thread.
And no, orchids are not suitable for corns.


----------



## alexstarx01

ian14 said:


> Hmm. 13 year old thread. And no, orchids are not suitable for corns.


 Why not?


----------



## ian14

alexstarx01 said:


> Why not?


Orchids need a cool but high humidity environment. 
Far from what a corn needs.
Are there orchids found naturally where corns live?


----------

